# HR44 with a AM21



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

I just got a HR44 Yesterday and 3 C41's clients. I have a few questions about my set up. Why did DIRECTV remove the option to scan OTA channels when the Genie is hooked to an AM21? You now only have a option of adding two zip codes. I added the same zip codes to the AM21 that is hooked to my Genie, but it different channel lineup than my AM21 that is hooked up to HR24. The HR44 is missing a few channels. I can't understand why they would remove the option of scanning for OTA channels............


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

no one really knows, but I would suspect it was due to a merging of two separate code bases (IE: perhaps the software of the HR34/44 was different than the HR2x boxes initially) or they wanted to "simplify" and only have one software interface to support as well as the fact that scanned channels wouldn't necessarily have guide data


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

JosephB said:


> no one really knows, but I would suspect it was due to a merging of two separate code bases (IE: perhaps the software of the HR34/44 was different than the HR2x boxes initially) or they wanted to "simplify" and only have one software interface to support as well as the fact that scanned channels wouldn't necessarily have guide data
> 
> I would of liked to have the OTA can ability the HR44 has.....................


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

I like the HR44 but not sure about the lag time when Changing channels on a C41 client box...................


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

I can't tell you for sure how the AM21 works differently with the HR24 than it does with the HR44 because I've only set it up once or twice with the HR24 and only once with the HR44, but this is what I think the difference is. With the HR24, it seemed to include all of the channels available in the market area whose zip code was set. With the HR44, it seemed to check whether it could actually pick up a signal from those channels and included only the channels whose signals it was detecting. I live in an area that is about equidistant from multiple markets. The first time I ran the set up for the AM21 with the HR44, several channels were missing. But, when I used the antenna rotator to point the antenna directly toward the market area for which I was setting it up, not only did it add the missing channels, but it also added several channels from a neighboring market area. Thus, my HR44 now has more channels via the AM21 than does my HR24.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

lesz said:


> I can't tell you for sure how the AM21 works differently with the HR24 than it does with the HR44 because I've only set it up once or twice with the HR24 and only once with the HR44, but this is what I think the difference is. With the HR24, it seemed to include all of the channels available in the market area whose zip code was set. With the HR44, it seemed to check whether it could actually pick up a signal from those channels and included only the channels whose signals it was detecting. I live in an area that is about equidistant from multiple markets. The first time I ran the set up for the AM21 with the HR44, several channels were missing. But, when I used the antenna rotator to point the antenna directly toward the market area for which I was setting it up, not only did it add the missing channels, but it also added several channels from a neighboring market area. Thus, my HR44 now has more channels via the AM21 than does my HR24.
> 
> That makes since because the channels I was missing was channels that I needed to turn the rotor to get. I didn't see an option to add new channels..........


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't think that there is an option to "add channels". What I did was ran the set up for the primary market with the antenna pointed toward that market. Then, before I ran the set up for the secondary market, I rotated the antenna toward that market. Again, when I tried to run the set up for both markets without rotating the antenna toward the appropriate market, that is when I had missing channels.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

If you run the initial set up multiple times, each time using your primary zip code and then different secondary zip codes, you can add multiple markets, at least with the Genies. Example: If you have 3 DMAs worth of channels,

Inital set-up --> home zip ---> 2nd DMA zip.
Allow it to return to the screen where you can run initial, edit, etc.

Initial set-up (yes, again) ---> home zip ---> 3rd DMA zip.

It simply adds on the list until you re-set the unit. You can use this method to add in missing subchannels. I use west-coast zips within DMAs that are have subchannel PSIP numbers I am missing. It adds the "other" channel's guide data, but you can still tune to it. I use west coast stations so that all the "K" stations are wrong so it's easier to explain to others.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> If you run the initial set up multiple times, each time using your primary zip code and then different secondary zip codes, you can add multiple markets, at least with the Genies. Example: If you have 3 DMAs worth of channels,
> 
> Inital set-up --> home zip ---> 2nd DMA zip.
> Allow it to return to the screen where you can run initial, edit, etc.
> ...


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> If you run the initial set up multiple times, each time using your primary zip code and then different secondary zip codes, you can add multiple markets, at least with the Genies. Example: If you have 3 DMAs worth of channels,
> 
> Inital set-up --> home zip ---> 2nd DMA zip.
> Allow it to return to the screen where you can run initial, edit, etc.
> ...


I followed the instructions that you gave above, but I was not successful in being able to add additional channels from a third DMA even though the stations are easily within range of my antenna.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

That is a shame. Maybe try it again after resetting the AM21 and then doing a double-reset on your unit. What receiver do you have and what is your DMA? There are posts about this working with the HR34 on here and other sites, and I do it myself.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> That is a shame. Maybe try it again after resetting the AM21 and then doing a double-reset on your unit. What receiver do you have and what is your DMA? There are posts about this working with the HR34 on here and other sites, and I do it myself.


I have an HR44. My primary local market is Davenport, Iowa. The secondary market that I have been using is Madison, Wisconsin, but I'm also easily also within antenna range of Rockford, Illinois.

I'm not sure how much effort it is worth to try to program the HR44 to receive those Rockford stations. There might only be a time or two a year when there is a sports event that is available via the Rockford stations and that I can't get from Davenport or Madison, and, for those times, I can still get the Rockford stations via the TV's tuner. It is just that I can't record them with the HR44.

As an aside, I need to remind myself how far the technology has come in a short period of time. It was only 4 or 5 years ago when I couldn't get any locals at all via DIRECTV in HD. It was only 8 or 9 years ago when I couldn't even get locals in SD via the satellite. About 10 years ago, there were only a handful of stations of any kind available in HD via DIRECTV. For me, worrying about being able to add 3rd market locals to my HR44 is truly an example of a first world problem.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha, that is quite true.

I will ask someone else if there's a different trick for the HR44, if not, your solution sounds more than adequate!


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

If WQRF is still around and doing Uncle Don's Terror Theater, Rockford would be worth getting !!!


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I am having a similar issue here. I live in metro Atlanta about 30 miles from downtown. I have only been able to pick up a handful of the local sub-channels. I added a nearby zip code (Athens GA), but it gives me the Atlanta market as well.

Anyone in metro Atlanta have similar issues or suggestions?


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

AMike said:


> I am having a similar issue here. I live in metro Atlanta about 30 miles from downtown. I have only been able to pick up a handful of the local sub-channels. I added a nearby zip code (Athens GA), but it gives me the Atlanta market as well.
> 
> Anyone in metro Atlanta have similar issues or suggestions?


The AM21 will only recognize channels in D* database. You may be able to add some channels not in the database by matching channel or RF channels and using a remote zip code. What channels are you looking to add? Maybe I can help you.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

When they do the next software upgrade the should add the OTA scan again...................................................


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

firemantom26 said:


> When they do the next software upgrade the should add the OTA scan again...................................................


One can only hope, but I think is very unlikely&#8230;


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

I wouldn't count on it. They wouldn't have removed it just to put it back. They obviously have their reasons, whether or not we would agree if they are valid or not.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

JosephB said:


> I wouldn't count on it. They wouldn't have removed it just to put it back. They obviously have their reasons, whether or not we would agree if they are valid or not.


U are right........................


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

coconut13 said:


> The AM21 will only recognize channels in D* database. You may be able to add some channels not in the database by matching channel or RF channels and using a remote zip code. What channels are you looking to add? Maybe I can help you.


11-1
11-2
30-1
36-2


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

AMike said:


> 11-1
> 11-2
> 30-1
> 36-2


3 of those 4 channels are in D* database of channels. You must have an antenna issue. 36-2 is BOUNCE and can be attained with the correct guide by running Toledo OH (43601) as a secondary zip. Does your TV tuner pick-up 11-1,11-2, and 30-1? You should receive those channels with your AM21, with the proper antenna. I also noticed you can get 36-3 ANTENNA TV with the correct guide by using Lexington KY (40502) as a secondary zip.


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

Anyone having an issue with being able to view a channel, but when recording and playing back, it goes to immediate "Keep or Delete" screen? This is in the Omaha DMA. I get all other main channels and sub channels, but just this one channel will not record. Actually, it appears to record just fine, but won't play back. Unfortunately, it is the local NBC channel 6-1. 6-2 works just fine. I have excellent signal strength and all channels come in great, but it just won't playback anything recorded on 6-1, giving me IKOD, immediate keep or delete. Very odd.

Mike


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

Revisiting this topic. I finally have an antenna that allows me to pick up the major Atlanta OTA channels with most coming in at 100% signal strength. Now, I'm wanting to see if I can do an Atlanta only scan to see if that will pick up the market's sub channels now that I have a great signal. I had been using the Lexington KY zip code as mentioned above.

When I reset my settings, I enter my zip code, and do not enter a secondary zip. I have checked and a second zip code is not entered. I then enter another local area zip code and for some reason, the Lexington channels still appear in the list. Any reason why this is occurring and any thoughts as to what I need to do to remove the Lexington channels?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

AMike said:


> Revisiting this topic. I finally have an antenna that allows me to pick up the major Atlanta OTA channels with most coming in at 100% signal strength. Now, I'm wanting to see if I can do an Atlanta only scan to see if that will pick up the market's sub channels now that I have a great signal. I had been using the Lexington KY zip code as mentioned above.
> 
> When I reset my settings, I enter my zip code, and do not enter a secondary zip. I have checked and a second zip code is not entered. I then enter another local area zip code and for some reason, the Lexington channels still appear in the list. Any reason why this is occurring and any thoughts as to what I need to do to remove the Lexington channels?


Start over from scratch on your OTA setup. It will remember what you already have if you don't start completely over in the OTA setup procedure. (Reset Settings and then do Initial Setup, inside the OTA setup menu)


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

hasan said:


> Start over from scratch on your OTA setup. It will remember what you already have if you don't start completely over in the OTA setup procedure. (Reset Settings and then do Initial Setup, inside the OTA setup menu)


Thanks, but I have done exactly that. I did a complete reset within the OTA menus. I then actually did a full reset of the Genie (without removing recordings) and that did not fix this issue. I'm just wondering if one of the devices retains memory from the various zip codes used.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

AMike said:


> Thanks, but I have done exactly that. I did a complete reset within the OTA menus. I then actually did a full reset of the Genie (without removing recordings) and that did not fix this issue. I'm just wondering if one of the devices retains memory from the various zip codes used.


That's very strange, but since I haven't tried it with the 44, it could be a new bug. On my other DVRs, I used to "start over" and never had anything "stick"...it went completely blank. I put an AM21 on both our HR24's and an HR44-700 and they have worked just fine, as far as I can tell. I try to do all "major network" recording via OTA, as the pix quality is better and no possibility of precip fade.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I called D* tech support to try to get results on this issue. The rep that I spoke with had never heard of the AM21 and was not familiar with any of the menus for OTA. I actually had to take photos of my screen to show her what I was doing. Issue obviously remains unresolved.

I tried unhooking cable of the antenna, restarting, rescanning, hooking the antenna back up, rescanning, and I still get those secondary market channels I'm trying to delete.

The rep wanted to do a truck roll, but that is probably an exercise in futility.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

AMike said:


> I called D* tech support to try to get results on this issue. The rep that I spoke with had never heard of the AM21 and was not familiar with any of the menus for OTA. I actually had to take photos of my screen to show her what I was doing. Issue obviously remains unresolved.
> 
> I tried unhooking cable of the antenna, restarting, rescanning, hooking the antenna back up, rescanning, and I still get those secondary market channels I'm trying to delete.
> 
> The rep wanted to do a truck roll, but that is probably an exercise in futility.


I would think doing a double reboot, should clear your AM21. It does on mine. In my case I have an AM21 piggybacked with an HR24. I unplug the system and let it reboot. Then as soon as it reboots, I unplug the system, again. By doing a double reboot, in this manner it always completely clears my AM21 and lets me start over like it's new. Doing a RBR on the DVR, doesn't seem to clear the AM21. One other thing to note. Even after a double reboot the DVR/AM21 will add the channels of the 2 zip codes stored in the machine. If you look at your system info screen, it will show a primary and a secondary zip on that screen. When it reboots, it will save the channels from those 2 zip codes, no matter what. So if you don't want channels from a certain zip code, make sure the zip isn't stored in the DVR. The best way to accomplish what you want, is to first: go to the AM21 and reset settings. After doing that, do a double reboot of the DVR and AM21 by unplugging the machines. You probably have 2 power cords, one each for the AM21 and HR44, since the external power supply for the HR44 makes this necessary. Unplug both to reboot.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

AMike said:


> .
> 
> The rep wanted to do a truck roll, but that is probably an exercise in futility.


you are correct. There should not be any service calls generated for OTA issues

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

coconut13 said:


> I would think doing a double reboot, should clear your AM21. It does on mine. In my case I have an AM21 piggybacked with an HR24. I unplug the system and let it reboot. Then as soon as it reboots, I unplug the system, again. By doing a double reboot, in this manner it always completely clears my AM21 and lets me start over like it's new. Doing a RBR on the DVR, doesn't seem to clear the AM21. One other thing to note. Even after a double reboot the DVR/AM21 will add the channels of the 2 zip codes stored in the machine. If you look at your system info screen, it will show a primary and a secondary zip on that screen. When it reboots, it will save the channels from those 2 zip codes, no matter what. So if you don't want channels from a certain zip code, make sure the zip isn't stored in the DVR. The best way to accomplish what you want, is to first: go to the AM21 and reset settings. After doing that, do a double reboot of the DVR and AM21 by unplugging the machines. You probably have 2 power cords, one each for the AM21 and HR44, since the external power supply for the HR44 makes this necessary. Unplug both to reboot.


The double reboot did the trick! Thanks for your help.


----------



## futrader (Jan 4, 2015)

I live in Atlanta also and just added the AM21N to my HR44. I've had success with adding missing subchannels with matching guide listings by adding remote zips (5.2, 36.2), but the one that I am having trouble with is AntennaTV (36.3). I tried adding the zip for Lexington, KY as suggested by several people here, but when I go into the guide on the HR44, it comes up as 40.3 instead of 36.3 and is showing the infomercial channel that is broadcast on 40.3 here in the Atlanta DMA. The problem is that the Lexington AntennaTV (36.3) and the Atlanta infomercial channel (40.3) are both on RF 25.3. I'm assuming that the tuner is taking the Lexington guide data and defaulting it to the Atlanta virtual (40.3) since the RFs are in conflict. Is anyone else in Atlanta having this issue, and is there is way to delete the Atlanta 40.3 (RF 25.3) from the guide and the tuner so the Lexington 36.3 (RF25.3) will show up in my guide?

Let me just note that 36.3 WTVQ from Lexington does show up in my channel list in the "Edit Off Air Channels" section in the antenna setup, and it is marked to show in the guide, but when I go into the guide on the HR44, it is not there and not listed where you can edit channels on your guide. Any ideas?


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

futrader said:


> I live in Atlanta also and just added the AM21N to my HR44. I've had success with adding missing subchannels with matching guide listings by adding remote zips (5.2, 36.2), but the one that I am having trouble with is AntennaTV (36.3). I tried adding the zip for Lexington, KY as suggested by several people here, but when I go into the guide on the HR44, it comes up as 40.3 instead of 36.3 and is showing the infomercial channel that is broadcast on 40.3 here in the Atlanta DMA. The problem is that the Lexington AntennaTV (36.3) and the Atlanta infomercial channel (40.3) are both on RF 25.3. I'm assuming that the tuner is taking the Lexington guide data and defaulting it to the Atlanta virtual (40.3) since the RFs are in conflict. Is anyone else in Atlanta having this issue, and is there is way to delete the Atlanta 40.3 (RF 25.3) from the guide and the tuner so the Lexington 36.3 (RF25.3) will show up in my guide?
> 
> Let me just note that 36.3 WTVQ from Lexington does show up in my channel list in the "Edit Off Air Channels" section in the antenna setup, and it is marked to show in the guide, but when I go into the guide on the HR44, it is not there and not listed where you can edit channels on your guide. Any ideas?


Do a double reboot and follow the same order of zip codes that got you to where you are. Instead of Lex. KY, run Seattle WA(98101). Seattle runs ANTENNATV on KZJO 22.3 RF25. Since the .3 RF25 matches your ATL station. It should put KZJO as 36.3 in your guide with the ANTENNATV guide from Sea. It might be off because of the time zones. What I'm seeing on Rabbitears.info is that the 36.3 channel from LEX. is broadcast on RF40 and that's why it is picking up the ATL. station broadcast on that RF.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

In addition to double reboots and resetting the OTA channel line ups, I've found power cycling the AM21 (remove power plug for 30 secs during HR reboots) also helps with finding missing channels.

If you have an AM21 feeding power to the HR2x/HR34, reset the OTA channels then, shut down the HR. Pull power from both AM21 and HR. Plug back in after 30 secs and start with the zips again. That helped me on an issue a few weeks ago.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

NR4P said:


> In addition to double reboots and resetting the OTA channel line ups, I've found power cycling the AM21 (remove power plug for 30 secs during HR reboots) also helps with finding missing channels.
> 
> If you have an AM21 feeding power to the HR2x/HR34, reset the OTA channels then, shut down the HR. Pull power from both AM21 and HR. Plug back in after 30 secs and start with the zips again. That helped me on an issue a few weeks ago.


That is good advice. The only true way to CLEAR my AM21 is by doing a double reboot, by unplugging the machine. I only have 1 plug because I have an HR24, which combines the power into 1 cord for both.


----------



## futrader (Jan 4, 2015)

coconut13 said:


> Do a double reboot and follow the same order of zip codes that got you to where you are. Instead of Lex. KY, run Seattle WA(98101). Seattle runs ANTENNATV on KZJO 22.3 RF25. Since the .3 RF25 matches your ATL station. It should put KZJO as 36.3 in your guide with the ANTENNATV guide from Sea. It might be off because of the time zones. What I'm seeing on Rabbitears.info is that the 36.3 channel from LEX. is broadcast on RF40 and that's why it is picking up the ATL. station broadcast on that RF.


Ah, you're right. I mistyped the conflicting RF channels. 40 not 25...anyhow, the principle is the same. I will try your suggestion and get back to you...thanks.


----------



## futrader (Jan 4, 2015)

coconut13 said:


> Do a double reboot and follow the same order of zip codes that got you to where you are. Instead of Lex. KY, run Seattle WA(98101). Seattle runs ANTENNATV on KZJO 22.3 RF25. Since the .3 RF25 matches your ATL station. It should put KZJO as 36.3 in your guide with the ANTENNATV guide from Sea. It might be off because of the time zones. What I'm seeing on Rabbitears.info is that the 36.3 channel from LEX. is broadcast on RF40 and that's why it is picking up the ATL. station broadcast on that RF.


Great news! It worked! KZJO is in the guide at 36.3 and the guide appears to have adjusted itself for my time zone (Eastern), so there is no lag in the guide. Thanks for the help.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

futrader said:


> Great news! It worked! KZJO is in the guide at 36.3 and the guide appears to have adjusted itself for my time zone (Eastern), so there is no lag in the guide. Thanks for the help.


I'm glad it worked for you. I'm just curious as to what zip code route you take to get 5.2 MOVIES and 36.2 BOUNCE along with 36.3 ANTENNATV into your AM21/DVR, since they are not in D* database of channels for Atlanta. You must use New York for 5.2 and either Mobile AL or Toledo OH for 36.2. Do you get a lot of "duplicate channels" by running multiple secondary zip codes? I run about 6 secondary zips myself to attain all the channels possible in my area. And the order you run them in can make quite a difference. Just curious how it works for someone else, by running multiple secondary zips.


----------



## futrader (Jan 4, 2015)

coconut13 said:


> I'm glad it worked for you. I'm just curious as to what zip code route you take to get 5.2 MOVIES and 36.2 BOUNCE along with 36.3 ANTENNATV into your AM21/DVR, since they are not in D* database of channels for Atlanta. You must use New York for 5.2 and either Mobile AL or Toledo OH for 36.2. Do you get a lot of "duplicate channels" by running multiple secondary zip codes? I run about 6 secondary zips myself to attain all the channels possible in my area. And the order you run them in can make quite a difference. Just curious how it works for someone else, by running multiple secondary zips.


I run my first initial setup without using a secondary zip. For whatever reason, I have found that if I use a secondary zip on my first setup, it omits several channels from my local zip. I then run my second setup with NY as the secondary for 5.2 and my third setup with Toledo as my secondary for 36.2. Fourth setup with Seattle as the secondary for 36.3 (as you suggested). If I run it in that order, I get a few duplicates, but not too many. I then just edit out any duplicates in the guide set-up.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

futrader said:


> I run my first initial setup without using a secondary zip. For whatever reason, I have found that if I use a secondary zip on my first setup, it omits several channels from my local zip. I then run my second setup with NY as the secondary for 5.2 and my third setup with Toledo as my secondary for 36.2. Fourth setup with Seattle as the secondary for 36.3 (as you suggested). If I run it in that order, I get a few duplicates, but not too many. I then just edit out any duplicates in the guide set-up.


One thing to remember. After any reboot, you might lose some of your channels attained by using a secondary zip code. You just have to go through the same process, to get them back. I don't know why, but in my case, a reboot sometimes does this and sometimes it doesn't do this. I don't know why that is, buts that's the way it works.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry to hijack , but how does one find out what zip should be entered for the secondary, etc? I live in 92606 (Orange County, CA) and AntennaWeb tells me to point my antenna to 337 which is towards Los Angeles. I only entered 92606 for the primary and that's it.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

SledgeHammer said:


> Sorry to hijack , but how does one find out what zip should be entered for the secondary, etc? I live in 92606 (Orange County, CA) and AntennaWeb tells me to point my antenna to 337 which is towards Los Angeles. I only entered 92606 for the primary and that's it.


The AM21 works on the principle of a database supplied by D*. You should enter the zip code of your local DMA. Then the AM21 will pick up any channel your antenna receives that is IN that database of channels. A secondary zip code can be entered for any channel your antenna receives that ISNT in the database. For example: Lets say 15.1 RF23 is a local channel in the database for your local DMA. Your AM21 will pick it up, if your antenna receives the channel and put it in your DVR. Lets say 15.2 RF23 isn't in the database, and you would like to get the channel. You look through the database of channels for either: another 15.2 channel OR another .2 RF23 channel. By matching channels like this with another zip code, your AM21 will pick up your local 15.2 channel with the guide from the zip code you entered to attain the channel. In a lot of instances, you can find a matching (METV) for example channel to get the right guide, also.


----------



## futrader (Jan 4, 2015)

So here is my latest problem with my new AM21N. So far I have recorded three over the air shows on the HR44/AM21N. In all three instances, it appears that the entire show is recorded, but when I play it back, it cuts off in various parts and asks me if I want to delete as if the show was completed. Then, when I switch back to live tv, there is no sound or picture on any channel, satellite or OTA. I have to reboot the HR44 to get things working again. WTF? Any solutions?


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

futrader said:


> So here is my latest problem with my new AM21N. So far I have recorded three over the air shows on the HR44/AM21N. In all three instances, it appears that the entire show is recorded, but when I play it back, it cuts off in various parts and asks me if I want to delete as if the show was completed. Then, when I switch back to live tv, there is no sound or picture on any channel, satellite or OTA. I have to reboot the HR44 to get things working again. WTF? Any solutions?


I would try a different USB cable between the AM21 and the DVR. It might also be caused if your antenna signal wavers on the channel you've been recording. But it sounds like the USB cable to me, as the antenna issues would only affect the AM21. A bad USB cable would affect both the AM21/DVR, in a manner like you're stating.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had my AM21N for about a week now. Got it primarily because of the impasse our local NBC station is having with Directv. I'm noticing something that I am wondering if its normal. I did the initial setup for OTA channels, and have done a few since, and now in the "Edit Channels" part of the Menu, it displays 3 channel 5.1 and 3 channel 5.2. All the other OTA channels have only 1 channel in this group. When I do a check of the signal strength, of the 3 5.1 channels, 2 are strong and one is very weak(7-10%). Most of the time when viewing this channel, the picture is fine, but sometimes its completely unwatchable. As in this morning. I did a "Reset" of the OTA guide and this corrected it back to a good picture. So, is it normal for the OTA to have multiple of the same channel? Why does the reception switch from 1 5.1 to another 5.1? Is there a way to "lock-in" to only the stronger signal? I did try unchecking 1 of the 5.1 channels, but that eliminated 5.1 from my "Guide". ..confused.... :shrug:


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

bnwrx said:


> I've had my AM21N for about a week now. Got it primarily because of the impasse our local NBC station is having with Directv. I'm noticing something that I am wondering if its normal. I did the initial setup for OTA channels, and have done a few since, and now in the "Edit Channels" part of the Menu, it displays 3 channel 5.1 and 3 channel 5.2. All the other OTA channels have only 1 channel in this group. When I do a check of the signal strength, of the 3 5.1 channels, 2 are strong and one is very weak(7-10%). Most of the time when viewing this channel, the picture is fine, but sometimes its completely unwatchable. As in this morning. I did a "Reset" of the OTA guide and this corrected it back to a good picture. So, is it normal for the OTA to have multiple of the same channel? Why does the reception switch from 1 5.1 to another 5.1? Is there a way to "lock-in" to only the stronger signal? I did try unchecking 1 of the 5.1 channels, but that eliminated 5.1 from my "Guide". ..confused.... :shrug:


You're picking up signals on different RF channels for 5.1. You must be in an area that has "repeater stations" These repeater stations broadcast the same station (5.1) on a different RF channel. When you do an initial setup of the AM21, it will pickup the signal for all of the 5.1 channels in your area that are being received by your antenna. Usually the strongest signal will be picked up for viewing. But for some reason, at times it will put the weaker signal in. Just do the initial setup over until you have the stronger signal for your desired channel. It doesn't really affect anything, but I have noticed too, that you have to have all the 5.1 channels checked in your edit list, or you won't receive any of them.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

I just did a little research. KOAA out of Pueblo CO is broadcast on 5.1-5.2 RF42. It has 6 Translator (repeater) stations. They are broadcast from different cities in CO. on RF channels 30,19,23,33,34, and 16. It is one or more of these translator stations that your antenna is picking up and thus giving you the duplicate 5.1-5.2 channels. Rabbitears.info is a good source to research this. You can determine which Translator you're picking up with your TV tuner. Your 5.1-5.2 will be on 5.1-5.2. If you punch in (for example) 30.1,19.1 23.1, etc on your TV, whichever translator station you are receiving with your antenna will be on that channel on your TV tuner.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

coconut13 said:


> You're picking up signals on different RF channels for 5.1. You must be in an area that has "repeater stations" These repeater stations broadcast the same station (5.1) on a different RF channel. When you do an initial setup of the AM21, it will pickup the signal for all of the 5.1 channels in your area that are being received by your antenna. Usually the strongest signal will be picked up for viewing. But for some reason, at times it will put the weaker signal in. Just do the initial setup over until you have the stronger signal for your desired channel. It doesn't really affect anything, but I have noticed too, that you have to have all the 5.1 channels checked in your edit list, or you won't receive any of them.


Thanks for the info....What is confusing is why it switched overnite....The late news last night came in clear, this morning unwatchable...Nothing was done overnite to the antenna...I wonder why it picked up the weak channel this AM?


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

bnwrx said:


> Thanks for the info....What is confusing is why it switched overnite....The late news last night came in clear, this morning unwatchable...Nothing was done overnite to the antenna...I wonder why it picked up the weak channel this AM?


Your AM21 had probably programmed in the weaker station. At the time the signal was strong enough for you to get reception and this morning the signal dropped to unreceivable levels. With digital signals, you either receive them or not. So at times you will receive a weaker signal when the level is high enough, when it drops you will completely lose it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Does D* have any plans to update their OTA database? I can't imagine how this data would be "too big to process" in 2015.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Does D* have any plans to update their OTA database? I can't imagine how this data would be "too big to process" in 2015.


Considering that it hasn't been updated since 2009.... I doubt it. The forcing of fake secondary zips is the only way to add something that isn't in the database now. Some of us are lucky to find another subchannel in another market that shares affiliation. The only non-PBS subchannel I have in my market is MeTV and it's not in the database - but a station in Texas has MeTV on 5-3 so at least my guide data is correct (even though the call letters aren't).


----------



## Sgtsbabygirl1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Off topic - unless you are getting your locals out of Chattanooga, TN, you should have all your local channels back. 


bnwrx said:


> I've had my AM21N for about a week now. Got it primarily because of the impasse our local NBC station is having with Directv. I'm noticing something that I am wondering if its normal. I did the initial setup for OTA channels, and have done a few since, and now in the "Edit Channels" part of the Menu, it displays 3 channel 5.1 and 3 channel 5.2. All the other OTA channels have only 1 channel in this group. When I do a check of the signal strength, of the 3 5.1 channels, 2 are strong and one is very weak(7-10%). Most of the time when viewing this channel, the picture is fine, but sometimes its completely unwatchable. As in this morning. I did a "Reset" of the OTA guide and this corrected it back to a good picture. So, is it normal for the OTA to have multiple of the same channel? Why does the reception switch from 1 5.1 to another 5.1? Is there a way to "lock-in" to only the stronger signal? I did try unchecking 1 of the 5.1 channels, but that eliminated 5.1 from my "Guide". ..confused.... :shrug:


----------



## Yakuman (Sep 12, 2009)

My Genie's program guide is clogged with useless listings from secondary zips. How do I get rid of all all that without doing a factory reset?


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Yakuman said:


> My Genie's program guide is clogged with useless listings from secondary zips. How do I get rid of all all that without doing a factory reset?


That's the only way - and I suggest that you do a hard reset, disconnect the AM21 from the wall and RBR the receiver without it and then re-install the AM21. That will (almost) always clear the guide data. When you re-enter the zips, take the time to notice with markets have the most overlap, and always run your home zip when you re-enter it, meaning you would have to use your real zip as the primary in each re-initial setup. It's a pain, but I found when I had this issue where I used to live that those steps would usually clear most of the clutter. Sometimes it just reads the RF on multiple PSIP for some reason and you'll get extraneous clutter stations. I have a station in Texas that sometimes shows up on the 1205 sports search, but no other place on the guide or channel edit menus.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yakuman said:


> My Genie's program guide is clogged with useless listings from secondary zips. How do I get rid of all all that without doing a factory reset?


Just use one of the favorites lists. Start will all channels and delete the clutter, that you don't want.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

coconut13 said:


> Just use one of the favorites lists. Start will all channels and delete the clutter, that you don't want.


I have had a few issues with recordings - if you have something selected to record the series, not based on a channel, it will try to record it on a "signal loss" station. Only happened a few times.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

coconut13 said:


> Just use one of the favorites lists. Start will all channels and delete the clutter, that you don't want.


You can also use "Edit Off-Air Channels" found in the Settings menu under Sat & Antenna, then Antenna Setup (might be a little different on a Genie than on my HR23).


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

bakers12 said:


> You can also use "Edit Off-Air Channels" found in the Settings menu under Sat & Antenna, then Antenna Setup (might be a little different on a Genie than on my HR23).


A lot of the erroneous entries created with forcing secondary zip codes won't appear there, either. The only way to clear them all out is the way I described.


----------

